# a newbie



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi all, my name is Dave Jones, live in central kentucky Itrain all breed bird dogs and retrievers, been training since late 80's happened accross this site, looking at gun info, seems like alot of good questions and people, I believe it will be a pleasure being aboard, my email is always open, and I will do the best I can to help, thanks for having me! Jonesy

Dave Jones
Jonesy's Gun Dogs
Berea, Ky
I train and or fix all breed bird dogs and retrievers


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Good to have you join us!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Welcome Jonesy we could benefit from some professional help, especially Griffman :lol: 
Is there any decent public access wild bird hunting in Kentucky??
And are you the same jonesy thats on UJ


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Thank God! Finally someone to put Bobm in his place! :lol: (just kiddin Bob)

Funny you were thinking UJ Bob, I was wondering if it's the Dave Jones from Versatile dogs?

Welcome aboard Dave!


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep same one, I hope its not a bad thing, I take my dog traing serious, I love the pups, and fixing the boogers, fixing stuff is how you learn dogs. The wildlife area is odd here, I was born and raised in central Illinois, so we had a lot of public stuff, here at bereas you can only train dogs on tues. thurs. sat and sun. you cannot kill a quail grouse or wood cock, you cannot use live ammo training, you can bow hunt, not gun, dont think you can turkey hunt, but yet they eat up the dove fields seed...so they say, 75 acres of seeds 3 50lb bags an acre, thats alot of seeds for no more turks ya see. Kinda makes ya wonder???
And no dont do the versitile stuff, just not my cup of tea. tryand keep things simple [blk/wht] for the owners and the dogs.This way everybody stays on the same page. here is an ol' saying, 
for every action there is a re-action.......if its not the reaction expected, how do I correct it??
A dog can have the same thing showed 3- 4 different ways, and out of the 4 one of them will work. alot of people dont understand. Thanks For having me!! Cya Jonesy


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

:welcome:


----------

